# Question for some of you smart guys.



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I have a small glass jar that has a small glass stopper glued in place. I have no idea what type of glue but it's clear. Some got on the lid and when I scraped it off with a blade I noticed it was hard and brittle. So what I'd like ask is what would be the best way to dissolve the glued so I can remove the stopper?

There are tiny little beads inside that are most likely plastic of some sorts and I thought about using liquid glue, MEK or lacquer thinner, etc. but my concern is if some of what ever I use running down and getting on these little beads and melting them. This potentially could cause a problem if they melted trying to clean them out and messing up the inside of the jar. Because of the unique shape of the jar it would be very difficult to reach them. I care nothing for the beads, just the jar. It's the only one I have and perfect for my project so I really don't want to mess it up!

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Carl-


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Got any pix???


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> Got any pix???


I'm afraid I don't have a camera that could take a close enough pic to really show anything (it's a miniature jar). Besides, like I said it's clear glue and probably would show very well anyway. I'll try, not tonight, but I need to try and figure out how to resize the picture in my camera because they are too large to post on this forum. It's just a little point and shooter.

Carl-


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Just drill the stopper out and scrape off any glue. Or drill the stopper out, pour out the beads and soak it in some solvent


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Just drill the stopper out and scrape off any glue. Or drill the stopper out, pour out the beads and soak it in some solvent


Well djnick66, I failed to mention it's a _*glass*_ stopper! So I'm afraid to try drilling and end up cracking the jar. I'm having a time trying to figure how to make the pics from my camera small enough to post some. Every time I try they come out more than 500KB and this forum won't allow anything larger.

Carl


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Hal,

Download and install the Paint.Net program. Go to www.download.com and search for paint.net. Download your photos to your PC and use the Image/Resize function to shrink your photo(s) to the size you need.

I use this program all the tome to shrink photos for emailing.

Larry


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

LGFugate said:


> Hal,
> 
> Download and install the Paint.Net program. Go to www.download.com and search for paint.net. Download your photos to your PC and use the Image/Resize function to shrink your photo(s) to the size you need.
> 
> ...


I'll give that a look see Larry, thanks!

Carl-


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Try soaking the thing is hot water


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

hal,

In situations like this I try the easiest or least corrosive methods first and move on from there. If you still have the glue you chipped off the lid, you can try various solvents on that until you find one that works without risking damage to the bottle. Otherwise, if dj's idea about using hot water doesn't work, I would suggest chilling the bottle (after it has cooled down from the hot water bath) in your freezer. That might make the glue brittle enough to be picked away or loosen its grip on the glass stopper.

BTW, if a solvent _does_ dissolve the glue on the stopper but also melts the plastic beads inside your bottle, why worry? You can simply use more of the solvent to clean the bead residue out of your nicely opened bottle. Anyway, if the cold treatment fails I'd try increasingly harsh solvents in this order (I'm sure others will weigh with a different sequence or other solvents, but here's a start):


Goo Gone; let it soak the stopper thoroughly - in fact, each of these materials should be given plenty of time to penetrate the stopper and eat at the glue.

WD-40

Rubbing alcohol - 70%, which you can find at the drug store

Mineral spirits
Lacquer thinner
Acetone
Gasoline (_*PLEASE*_ be careful with that!!!)
Finally - if, after trying everything you'll read about on this thread you still can't get the glue off, I suggest you learn to enjoy your bottle as it is. :dude:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

That is if I'm still alive Mark.  I like dj's ideas as well as yours too (except the gasoline one...sorry) I really haven't had time to try anything yet, I've got my 83 yr. old mom with me now who has dementia so things have been tough.

I'll get a break from a brother this weekend and will have time to try. I really don't think I'll have too much trouble with one or another of these methods. I like the freezing idea and will try it first. Like you said if the beads do get melted I can soak solvent in the little bastard and melt _*them*_ beads out! Just didn't want to go through that trouble....

I'll let you guys know.

Thanks very much,
Carl-


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Or just buy another miniature bottle. There are places that sell those (and things like miniature lab equipment etc).


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Or just buy another miniature bottle. There are places that sell those (and things like miniature lab equipment etc).


I've yet to find another just like it and it's perfect for my needs is why I was so concerned about damaging it.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

How about a heat gun to cause the bottle to expand and possibly soften the adhesive? You'll need to prevent heating the stopper as much as possible though because if it expands faster than the bottle, well there goes the bottle. Risky, but maybe as a last resort.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

wjplenge said:


> How about a heat gun to cause the bottle to expand and possibly soften the adhesive? You'll need to prevent heating the stopper as much as possible though because if it expands faster than the bottle, well there goes the bottle. Risky, but maybe as a last resort.


Well...that's a great idea (I'd not thought of it), but the jar is only 3/4" long! Might be a bit hard to heat one and not the other.

Carl-


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

hal9001 said:


> ...the jar is only 3/4" long!


Oh, ah. Have you considered looking for another one where doll house accessories are sold?


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Freezing sometimes works for ungluing old styrene kits.

Give it a try. Pop it the freezer overnight and see what happens. No time or money involved.

Definitely do not give in to the temptation to run hot water over it straight from the freezer!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

spawndude said:


> Freezing sometimes works for ungluing old styrene kits.
> 
> Give it a try. Pop it the freezer overnight and see what happens. No time or money involved.
> 
> Definitely do not give in to the temptation to run hot water over it straight from the freezer!


Well at this time it's a mute point because now that I have time to try some of these great ideas I can't find the sonofabitch! I have torn my house apart just about and I have no idea where the hell it is!!!!!! Typical sometimes, _just gripes my butt._  (Through whining)
Geese...

Carl-


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Well look on the bright side. At least now we know who the smart guys are around here,......Or at the very least who thinks they are smart, lol. :tongue:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

DCH10664 said:


> Well look on the bright side. At least now we know who the smart guys are around here,....... :tongue:


Well....apparently I ain't one of'em!

Carl-


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

hal9001 said:


> Well....apparently I ain't one of'em!
> 
> Carl-


You may have noticed that I didn't offer a solution to the problem,....So at least you know you aren't alone. :tongue:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

DCH10664 said:


> ...Or at the very least who thinks they are smart, lol. :tongue:


That's me - I've always said I'm the very least smart.



What?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Well....*NUTTIN' WORKED!* So, gonna borrow my neighbors welding mask and confer with my Irish friend *Mr. Bernz O'matic*.

Carl- (let you know if I still am tomorrow)


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd try soaking it in acetone before getting your Irish up. It won't hurt the glass but it dissolves most glues. If it melts the plastic beads just add more acetone to clean it out.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

robn1 said:


> I'd try soaking it in acetone before getting your Irish up. It won't hurt the glass but it dissolves most glues. If it melts the plastic beads just add more acetone to clean it out.


I've soaked it in *lacquer thinner *over night as well a *MEK*. Nothing. I don't have any acetone, but my neighbor might, if so, I'll try that. Nothing to loose. It's glued so well the glass stopper doesn't even leak!

If it doesn't explode I think the extreme heat will work. Maybe....

Thanks,
Carl-


----------

